# smilies on strike



## Lisa21 (9 Jun 2009)

The smilies that uses to be animated are not anymore
Is it me or is it you??


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jun 2009)

Not me!


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jun 2009)




----------



## MajorMantra (9 Jun 2009)

Have you disable animations in your browser?

Matthew


----------



## Shaun (9 Jun 2009)

Hi Lisa,

I'm not sure what's happened, but resetting your CC cookie can often work wonders with a number of problems.

Give it a try, log back in, then let me know if it sorted the smilie problem?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2009)

Harruummphh!


----------



## Lisa21 (13 Jun 2009)

Hmmm........................must be my end.......................ill have to investigate................................................


----------

